# Coach K eyes end to Team USA stint



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- The forthcoming Summer Olympics will serve as Mike Krzyzewski's farewell to the world stage.
> 
> The longtime Duke coach, who has doubled as coach of Team USA since the 2008 Olympics in Beijing, announced Monday at the U.S. Olympic Committee's media summit in advance of the London Games that he intends relinquish the post after his fourth major competition in charge.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/olympics/basketb...zyzewski-not-likely-return-2016-olympic-games


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Coach K has been with the National Team longer than that. He coached in the World Championships in Japan in 2006.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Potential replacement? Cal or maybe Izzo?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I figured this would happen pretty soon. Good job Coach K.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.sacbee.com/2012/05/17/4496144/ailiene-voisin-spurs-gregg-popovich.html#mi_rss=Kings/NBA

I would say that Popovich is the best possible choice. Not sure if he'll want to do it though.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Diable said:


> http://www.sacbee.com/2012/05/17/4496144/ailiene-voisin-spurs-gregg-popovich.html#mi_rss=Kings/NBA
> 
> I would say that Popovich is the best possible choice. Not sure if he'll want to do it though.


Never thought of that. How awesome would it be if they could get Phil Jackson. He's not doing anything right now.


----------

